# Dizzy spells and weird headaches



## fairy78 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi - on days where I have no tummy problems and can go to the loo properly which is very rare I either get fuzzy legs or dizzy spells - this lasts about a day and then a tummy problem comes back. Since Friday I have had no tummy problems, managing to go to the loo normally which is great but now I have constant headache and dizzy spells and nothing seems to help. Does anyone else get this ? The docs don't think it's related - I would rather have tummy ache than feel dizzy all the time and it's constant - not when I eat, not eat, stand up etc


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

The dizziness and headaches are not associated with IBS. Perhaps something else is going on??


----------



## fairy78 (Aug 9, 2012)

This is why part of me doesn't think I have IBS - I have too many symptoms that don't relate - I don't have food triggers anymore like I used to and stress doesn't play a part either anymore


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

I get headaches during flares, I've seen others here report them. No dizzy spells, though.On headaches, many of us are concluding that our internal barometric pressure is higher, causing our headaches. My blood pressure also goes up. Gas-X helps.


----------



## lorainestrat (Oct 17, 2012)

I have dizzy spells and nausea associated with my ibs. I believe it is either stress or dehydration


----------



## fairy78 (Aug 9, 2012)

I've had the dizzy spells and headaches and feeling sick for a week now and to be honest this is worse than all the tummy problems I had - I cant even leave my flat, I saw a specialist about IBS finally last night and he said it was a bit weird that I had problems every day since June with my tummy that we're causing so many issues and now it's stopped and I have these symptomsInstead


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I don't have food triggers anymore like I used to and stress doesn't play a part either anymore


IBS _can_ change....... also...._Many_ of us do not have food triggers. And keep in mind you can have IBS as well as other things.... they do not all have to be related.


----------



## fairy78 (Aug 9, 2012)

Going to push for more tests at the docs tomorrow as I still have dizzy spells over a week later and I feel weird in myself and lose concentration after about a minute -scaring me to be honest - got a colonopsy on Thursday so let's see what happens there - just random that since these symptoms started my IBS symptoms have totally disappeared


----------



## Emmy3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi, I find that I get really headachey and dizzy when I'm having a particularly bad bout of IBS but this is usually because I am stressed. I have been eating a lot better recently and looking after myself more and have noticed that my headaches are no where near as bad, I have no dizzy spells even though I'm stressed at the moment and my IBS is a lot calmer.


----------



## shelleyf (Oct 24, 2012)

I get this, I suffer motility dysfunction where my intestine dont contract properly or in the right order, the Celevac tablets helps this, I get forgetful, nausea, headaches, sickness. When i can control my BM's this is not so bad but the sign for me is black spots in front of my eyes, when i get these i know something is stuck in my intestines and i take a tablet to relieve constipation, my doctor told me i should be going once a day nice and firm. sometimes I go more sometimes i go just a little, ive noted that the just a little times are the concerning ones, after all what goes in must come out right, if i left mine i would be in agony in my stomach which would then result in gas, bloating (7 months pregnant looking) until i was physically sick, acid reflux and then eventually getting diarrea until it all passes through. My specialist told me that IBS is on a spectrum because it can effect any part from the mouth to the anus, therefor whilst everyone suffers similar symptoms quite often 2 cases are never the same, although i find understanding what others go through helps me understand my own body for sure.


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

Can all of you that have dizzy spells do me a couple of favors. I was misdiagnosed and later found to have a hiatal hernia and a ruptured diaphragm. So the first is take a deep breath in and hold it, expand your ribcage as far as you can. If that does nothing, do the same and place a ice pack next to the heart and do this four times. If that does nothing, then drink the biggest glass of water you can and jump up and down ten times. These are ways to dislodge the stomach from a hiatal hernia.

Now if you bend over at the waist like you are reaching out to pick something up off the floor, feel a little or large pop near the center of your chest, and then get dizzy that is a sure sighn.

If any of the above apply ask your doctor for a barium swallow or a thorasic CT looking at the diaphragm for hernia.

If none apply you have some intestinal swelling going on pushing on the vagas nerve and or the abdominal aorta. If it is the abdominal aorta then pull off your left shoe and sock, The big toe should go dark from the upper nuckle to the top; it means blood is having trouble returning because of the swelling but is not fatal just uncomftorable. If the toe does not apply then the vagas nerve is being interupted. Lie on your back, touch your middle fingers together about 1" below were your ribs meet. Now close your eyes and hold your breath. You should feel a throbbing under one of your hands that is hard pulsation that is slower than your heart. This is your intestinal contraction trying to move something and is your transverse colon. This colon moves from right to left. So if you can isolate a pain or the throbbing and put a ice pack on the area and slightly to the right of it it should pass in to another area. If this works then you might want to consider bentyl and cardio activity.


----------



## insertnamehere (Sep 21, 2012)

You could look into neurocardiogenic syncope and related disorders. I've been diagnosed with it, and sometimes mine acts up during ibs flareups (and sometimes alternately, where, like you, my stomach will feel better for a day but that will act up instead). It's another form of autonomic dysfunction where your blood pressure doesn't regulate correctly, causing a variety of symptoms including fainting. In my case, I don't faint from it, but when I have a spell, it can cause dizziness, wobbly legs, fuzzy/scrambled thinking, headaches, and a variety of other symptoms.

There's actually a test for it called the tilt table test. It basically involves them trying to provoke a spell while monitoring your blood pressure/vitals. If you DO have it, it's not the most pleasant test as it basically involves you getting nauseous and passing out with them reviving you after...but it's a short-lived discomfort, and you can treat it with everything from drinking more water to stockings/medication, depending on the severity. I guess that usually falls under the jurisdiction of a neurologist or cardiologist (at least those are the specialists who tested me and helped with the treatment of that disorder).


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

* insertnamehere CURIOS. I am versed, but not well versed in cardiology and vascular health. I thought your disfunction is either caused by a bad valve seal or by the blood vessels valves not working properly. Then the tilt table puts stress on those valves causing the blood flow to revert or slow reducing the amount of oxygenated blood to the brain. I thought, but not quite sure that the synascope repsonse was a subsequent reaction of that and that stomach and bowel problems were subsequent of that as the body tries to reset itself. From my studies, doctors, and my pharmacist friends; I thought they said that a synascope response was a way the body comes close to shutting down to re regulate itself; much like a reset button on a computer.

Is yours different? Does your IBS bring on the symptoms or is your IBS a subsequent reaction? If the IBS brings it on I would kind of be worried about arterial constiction or cardiovascular constriction via diaphragm or pressure.
*


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

ishylynn said:


> I get headaches during flares, I've seen others here report them. No dizzy spells, though.On headaches, many of us are concluding that our internal barometric pressure is higher, causing our headaches. My blood pressure also goes up. Gas-X helps.


You are very close, impressed. It is called thorasic pressure. Your main Aaortic artery runs through the diaphragm and the area around it I believe is called the venus cava. So if to much pressure gets exerted on it, it then constricts the vein wich can give headaches among other symptoms. In the Thorac you have abdomanal pressure, and chest cavity pressure. The abdomen is 3X the pressure of the chest. The seperation is the diaphragm. This is why doctors a lot of time tell patients to have easily digested foods, no gas producing foods, less food, and loose weight. As all these things decrease abdominal pressure and in return decrease the amount of pressure on the: heart, lungs, veins, arteries, liver, and galbladder.


----------

